
Airbnb confirms $1.5B funding round - austenallred
http://www.businessinsider.com/airbnb-15-billion-round-2015-12
======
refriedbeans3
_"...the company had bookings of $2.2 billion, double the level one year ago.
The company also generated $340 million in revenue in the third quarter,
according to the Journal.

The home rental company last raised money in April 2014 at a $10 billion
valuation. This round makes it the third-highest valued startup out there,
after Uber and Xiaomi."_

These guys are just quietly moving forward (for the most part) and crushing
it. Nicely done.

